# Vancouver - Personal Tax



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi forum,

I'm not sure if this post needs moving into the Expat Tax area, but here goes.

I moved across to Vancouver BC from UK, on an assisted relocated package, whereby I received a lump sum to go towards moving expenses etc.

I was advised to retain all receipts right up to when I eventually moved into permanent accommodation.

The company has only been able to commit to a certain amount of these receipts being non tax deductable, at least where they're concerned that is.

The company payroll have informed me to go to a Tax Advisor, as the declined receipts may well be approved as non tax deductable.

There's no one else in the company I know who has recently moved across from UK.

I'm searching online for Tax Advisor who'd be able to assist, but it looks like a bit of mine field.

Has anyone gone thru this from UK ? or offer any advice ?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Just go to a tax advisor or tax accountant as they will be far more knowledgeable than your company's HR department.


----------

